# Katy Perry und Russel Brand haben geheiratet!



## Mandalorianer (23 Okt. 2010)

*Katy Perry und Russel Brand haben geheiratet! 

Sie haben sich getraut!*​

Schon seit Wochen spekulierten die Medien ja über die Hochzeit der beiden. Dann wurden die Pläne von Katy Perry (25) und Russell Brand (35) immer konkreter. In Indien sollte die Trauung stattfinden und natürlich dann auch auf indische Art und Weise: Die Braut mit Hennah-Tattoos verziert und der Bräutigam auf einem Elefanten reitend. Doch bei Russell, der für seinen schrägen Humor bekannt ist, konnte man ja nie wissen.

Dieses Wochenende sollte es nun soweit sein. Die ganzen letzten Tage über reisten die Gäste nach Rajasthan. Und jetzt ist es raus: Katy und Russel haben sich heute das Ja-Wort gegeben. Nahe eines Tigerreservats hielten sie die hinduistische Hochzeitszeremonie ab, die laut Berichten der Welt, von einem örtlichen Priester geleitet wurde. Alles natürlich unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit.

Jetzt ist die nächsten sechs Tage erst einmal Feiern angesagt, bevor beide zurück nach Amerika reisen müssen.

*Wir wünschen den beiden alles Gute und sind jetzt schon gespannt auf die Hochzeitsfotos! *

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Geldsammler (23 Okt. 2010)

War mir irgendwie klar, dass es dieses Wochenende sein würde.
Danke für die Info. Der Junge hat's gut.


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 Okt. 2010)

*Bunte berichtet :*

*Heute war der große Tag: Katy Perry und Russell Brand haben sich das Jawort gegeben. 
Mit 80 Freunden feierten sie in Indien eine Hindu-Traumhochzeit. *​

Sie haben „Ja“ gesagt! Das schrillste Pärchen der Popwelt hat geheiratet: Sängerin Katy Perry (25) und Comedian Russell Brand (35) schlossen heute in Indien den Bund fürs Leben. Wie „usmagazine.com“ berichtete, feierten sie mit etwa 80 Gästen und unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit eine traditionelle indische Zeremonie im Aman-i-Khas Resort nahe eines Tigerreservats. Die sechstägigen Feierlichkeiten begannen am Nachmittag mit einer Hochzeitszeremonie, die angeblich von einem örtlichen Priester vollzogen wurde.

Brand habe geplant, auf einem weißen Pferd einzureiten, begleitet von Kamelen und Elefanten. Auch Katy gab sich ganz der indischen Riten hin: Sie soll die ganze Zeit einen traditionellen Nasenring tragen, den ihr der Ehemann erst in der Hochzeitsnacht abnehmen darf. Außerdem ließen beide ihre Haut mit Henna-Tattoos verzieren.

Wie wunderbar, dass doch noch alles geklappt hat, denn die Hochzeit stand bis vor kurzem noch auf dem Spiel! Was als rauschendes Fest geplant war, wurde von den Behörden erst einmal ausgebremst. Der Polizeichef der Region, Vishnu Kant, erklärte: „Wir können nicht zulassen, dass irgendetwas die wilden Tiere stört. Wir werden hart eingreifen, sollte das passieren.“ Es sei sehr wichtig, dass die Tiger und anderen Tiere nicht durch laute Musik verschreckt werden.

Offenbar konnten sich alle am Riemen reißen und die Ehe ist nun besiegelt. Ob Katy wohl Russells Namen annehmen wird?

*Gruss Gollum *


----------

